# Books, I have them



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2008)

I've been collecting old music books for sometime now and made a bargain recently; 











All 3 books for 1 dollar. One recorder flute book, beginner mandolin and swedish traditional music arranged for guitar. 

And when you're on a roll you might as well order some new books to;


----------



## Nerina (Jul 19, 2008)

WIN !


----------



## Trespass (Jul 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


>



I definitely want that stack of books, particularily orchestration. I hate how a lot of instrumental guitar sounds like someone soloing over a backing track, with vague, little, or no interaction with the other instruments. Thats bullshit to me. (i.e. Satriani and a little bit of Vai, most other 'guitar virtuoso's).

I think alot of those instrumental guitarists need to read that, to simply learn interaction between instruments to weave a cohesive song.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I definitely want that stack of books, particularily orchestration. I hate how a lot of instrumental guitar sounds like someone soloing over a backing track, with vague, little, or no interaction with the other instruments. Thats bullshit to me. (i.e. Satriani and a little bit of Vai, most other 'guitar virtuoso's).
> 
> I think alot of those instrumental guitarists need to read that, to simply learn interaction between instruments to weave a cohesive song.



Dude get rimsky korsakov - principles of orchestration. He talks about the interaction between strings, If you translate everything he says for cello into the guitar you can get some great results.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice score dude.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Dude get rimsky korsakov - principles of orchestration. He talks about the interaction between strings, If you translate everything he says for cello into the guitar you can get some great results.



Rimsky Korsakov has AMAZING orchestration, really. His orchestration of "The Five's" material is all great! The synesthesia probably also helped.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Synesthesia ALWAYS helps.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Synesthesia ALWAYS helps.



You need to listen to Messiaen's early electronic experiments. He used early analog systems to complete his own idea of synesthesia.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> You need to listen to Messiaen's early electronic experiments. He used early analog systems to complete his own idea of synesthesia.



Sounds weird.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sounds weird.



It is, but it's very organic, you would like it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It is, but it's very organic, you would like it.



Nice, I'll have to check it out then.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I definitely want that stack of books, particularly orchestration. I hate how a lot of instrumental guitar sounds like someone soloing over a backing track, with vague, little, or no interaction with the other instruments. Thats bullshit to me. (i.e. Satriani and a little bit of Vai, most other 'guitar virtuoso's).
> 
> I think alot of those instrumental guitarists need to read that, to simply learn interaction between instruments to weave a cohesive song.



Well said. That's a terrific point.

I think Yngwie's Concerto actually is a pretty decent representation of how an electric guitar can fit within an orchestral ensemble, as a solo instrument. He really captured the dynamics.

That book on orchestration does look neat. I take the same kind of approach to songwriting, I guess. It seems so many songs are so poorly written, both from a lyrical and compositional standpoint. Cheesy lyrics, horrible arrangements, way too much emphasis on rote hooks. Blah.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 20, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Well said. That's a terrific point.
> 
> I think Yngwie's Concerto actually is a pretty decent representation of how an electric guitar can fit within an orchestral ensemble, as a solo instrument. He really captured the dynamics.
> 
> That book on orchestration does look neat. I take the same kind of approach to songwriting, I guess. It seems so many songs are so poorly written, both from a lyrical and compositional standpoint. Cheesy lyrics, horrible arrangements, way too much emphasis on rote hooks. Blah.



Do you have any tips about good books on the subject of songwriting? 
I've seen some but it has mostly been "learn how to write a country song".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually... I don't think so, on book titles, unfortunately.

I've read quite a few, but it's just usual 'go to the library, find a book', so the titles haven't really stuck with me. That and searching the web for songwriting resources. But I draw on a lot of the theory behind good orchestration (I was a music major), jazz arranging theory, and folk/pop music traditions. Kind of have to delve into it as a more independent learner.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 1, 2008)

New bunt of books arrived today; 






That big book you see is actually a history of the worlds instruments, I found some really freaky stuff in it; 














And of course, you can't live on just old books, you need some new ones to;


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

New friday, new books: 






I love old medical books; 






Dude that is some funky timesignatures;


----------



## Naren (Aug 15, 2008)

9/8 in the key of A... And is that 12/8 near the bottom?


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> 9/8 in the key of A... And is that 12/8 near the bottom?



Yes. It goes back to 9/8 on the next page and ends in a 3/4. 
Swedish traditional music is awesome, you find gems like this all the time.


----------



## Naren (Aug 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yes. It goes back to 9/8 on the next page and ends in a 3/4.
> Swedish traditional music is awesome, you find gems like this all the time.



I have heard that a lot of traditional European music (not classical) uses changes through unusual time signatures like Romanian music and Swedish music.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 15, 2008)

Naren said:


> I have heard that a lot of traditional European music (not classical) uses changes through unusual time signatures like Romanian music and Swedish music.



yeah, Bulgarian music is especially crazy. 

I think it has to do with the language. Because when I sing that song it feels completely natural, if someone sang it to me and ask me what time signature it was in, I would probably assume that it was just 4/4.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 15, 2008)

awesome finds Des.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 18, 2008)

that medical book looks cool.


----------

